# Scraper Blade (Strap) # M45499



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow ... is this part made of gold ..... On an older 826 (P826J)

I looked around and this 2 ft. scrapper bar is 75 to over 100.00 ..... 

Anyone ever come across it for cheaper?

I just acquired this machine, and was shocked at the price ......


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Why not adapt a Stens scraper bar for a MTD? They are about $20.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah .... I can get away with what's on there now for awhile, as I ordered new poly skids and will be adjusting them properly ... unfortunately, no one in its life performed this maintenance function on this machine.

Its hard to justify spending that much on a scraper bar .... heck, you can get a new engine for that price almost ...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I have been thinking of making my own. Found the right size width and thickness behind a grocery store. just need to drill holes and weld in carriage bolts.

these prices are criminal ( Honda too )


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

You have a welder, why don't you buy the cheapest 24" scrapper bar and weld it on? I weld junk steel on for scrapper bars but when short on steel I have have bought a cheap scrapper bar and welded on that.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I just wanted it brought back to original, but they make it real hard with those ridicules prices ........


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

JLawrence08648 said:


> You have a welder, why don't you buy the cheapest 24" scrapper bar and weld it on? I weld junk steel on for scrapper bars but when short on steel I have have bought a cheap scrapper bar and welded on that.


thats permanent and can not be adjusted.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I weld on to the existing blade not blocking the holes. I've never worked on a Honda but on all others the scrapper blade is never adjustable, the scrapper height is adjusted by the adjusting the skid plates on the side of the snowblower front.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I weld on to the existing blade not blocking the holes. I've never worked on a Honda but on all others the scrapper blade is never adjustable, the scrapper height is adjusted by the adjusting the skid plates on the side of the snowblower front.


I’ve never come across a welded scraper bar, every model I have ever had or worked on was adjustable.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Or are you saying you weld steel on to the existing (run down) bar?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes. I try to do this before it gets too too bad, then when that wears, I weld another piece on top of that or below that on the underside then I can do a butt bead to the first and the second is adding a lot of support.

I have oxy-acetylene, flux MIG, & an Arc AC/DC buzzbox.


----------

